# Where can i find rhinestone decal material



## ezarios (Apr 5, 2012)

Does anybody know where i can find the best deal on rhinestone decal material? Cheaper the better


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

ezarios said:


> Does anybody know where i can find the best deal on rhinestone decal material? Cheaper the better


Everywhere... Just search for Rhinestone StickOns Material...

Lots of vendors have it..

Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. and Rhinestone Designz.com are but just two vendors... 

You will find most vendors are all priced the same.

Kevin


----------



## Zurka Customs (Mar 22, 2012)

Everything I have seen has been relatively similar to pwcustoms, so I think they are your best bet.

Hope this helps,
CEO
(pwcustoms prices below)






here is pwcustom.com prices:

Approx. $2.95 / design
Example Design: 3"x3" transfer with minimal rhinestones.

Approx. $4.10 / design
Example Design: 5.75"X4.5" transfer with minimal rhinestones.

Approx. $5.25 / design
Example Design: 7.5"X6.3" transfer with average rhinestones.

Approx. $6.75 / design
Example Design: 7"X5.5" transfer with maximum rhinestones.

NOTE: costly but good quality


----------



## KimL (Apr 29, 2007)

I get mine here

http://colmanandcompany.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=cac&AFFIL=klcoldesi


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

KimL said:


> I get mine here
> 
> http://colmanandcompany.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=cac&AFFIL=klcoldesi



Nothing against Coleman and Company for sure... But for an extra $14.00 you can get twice the material...

Rhinestone StickOns

And this material is really good stuff... Not that Coleman's is not mind you...

Because of the great people here who have shared their resources for materials I'm able to save on certain materials that I had been buying elsewhere for much more... In some cases it was the EXACT same material I was buying previously too...

So just a heads up if you didn't know about your alternatives...

Kevin


----------



## ezarios (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey thanks everyone for all yalls help, really appreciate it.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Specialty Graphics just got it in Rhinestone Glass Decal Film - 12" Wide


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

I love Specialty Graphics. Let's hope they offer discounts on bulk quantities.


----------



## tjslaughter (Jul 15, 2011)

Seps sells it as well


----------



## Mistyblu (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi does anyone know what the equivalent Rhinestone Decal material is called and who supplies it in the UK. I would like to do some car decals, but when I have looked at getting it from US the cost of shipping is $70 plus. The decal material doesn't cost that much.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Mistyblu said:


> Hi does anyone know what the equivalent Rhinestone Decal material is called and who supplies it in the UK. I would like to do some car decals, but when I have looked at getting it from US the cost of shipping is $70 plus. The decal material doesn't cost that much.


How about look for some Chinese suppliers? Anyway, rhinestones mostly originate from this area and may be much less expensive.

We don't do car decals but do have rhinestones for T-shirt iron-ons. The stones are nice in quality and cheap in cost, too.

Just suggesting.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Have you tried All American Supplies - very good value

Sequin Supplies


----------



## Mistyblu (Oct 21, 2007)

kingwoo said:


> How about look for some Chinese suppliers? Anyway, rhinestones mostly originate from this area and may be much less expensive.
> 
> We don't do car decals but do have rhinestones for T-shirt iron-ons. The stones are nice in quality and cheap in cost, too.
> 
> ...


I have thought about Chinese suppliers but don't know how to go about ordering or who to order from. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Mistyblu (Oct 21, 2007)

No, I will take a look. Do I search for All American supplies? 
Thank you


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

XPEL Technologies Corp.: Paint & Headlamp Protection Material By The Foot


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Mistyblu said:


> I have thought about Chinese suppliers but don't know how to go about ordering or who to order from. Any suggestions would be welcome.


Don't know exact whom are good. Sorry.
But u can find them on Alibaba.

Good luck!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Mistyblu said:


> No, I will take a look. Do I search for All American supplies?
> Thank you


That'll get you there. I also included a link


----------

